# Help with naming my new baby



## iZim (Nov 12, 2009)

This is my baby boy, which is going to be picked up soon. I need a name. (He is most likely going to be a white or double white varient.)

Also, I need recommendations for a hideaway. I am getting a snuggle sack for him already, but I want something to put over the snuggle sack. What is best for my baby boy?

Edit: As of right now, he is a platinum.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What an absolutely beautiful angel!!!!!!!!! You must be so excited. One thing you could do is wait until your new baby is home with you: many times the name just seems to come to you when you get to know their personality. Oh my, that adorable little face!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I don't have any thoughts on a name but he sure is a cutie  
I think alot of people on HHC use a igloo.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753266


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Marshmallow. Snowball. Snowflake.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

For a hideaway I use an igloo, its funny how they can let you know with a look or by rearranging how they want it changed around too lol. Mine started out sleeping in a hedgiebag and now has me arrange it very specifically: Two hedgiebags facing outwards on the bottom, handful of fleece scraps next, then two blankets on top of the scraps, then igloo with cover over top all of it lol 

He's very cute and congratulations on your new little guy  For the name my husband says he looks like a Spanky


----------



## iZim (Nov 12, 2009)

Like Shetland said, I usually wait until I see the personality, but this is just in case I need to name him before I get him.

And thanks for the information on hideaways, I am going to get an igloo hide-away. Any reccomendations for the size?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

iZim said:


> Like Shetland said, I usually wait until I see the personality, but this is just in case I need to name him before I get him.
> 
> And thanks for the information on hideaways, I am going to get an igloo hide-away. Any reccomendations for the size?


The medium one http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753266


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

For some reason I thought of Jessup. Don't ask me why lol. It's a different name....I don't even know where I got it from.
Or Ash?


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I would second Marshmallow, just because I think it's a cute name. Here's a list of hamster names my hubby found while looking of a name for his new dwarf, maybe it'll be a good springboard for an idea or two:

http://www.dwarf-hamsters.com/hamsternames.html

He's a certifiable cutie! ^_^

~Katie


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

another name! What about Zephyr?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh, great, a name list. Now I just want more hedgies, thanks a lot. Like I needed encouragement on that end. :lol:


----------



## iZim (Nov 12, 2009)

He is home!

I am going to find my camera and get some pics!

He is either a Platinum, Silver Charcoal White, or Charcoal White.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Just a warning, that breeder uses a lot of non-IHA colors. Once you get him you might want to find out what the color is actually called.


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

Sooo cute! What breeder did you get him from?

I also like the name Marshmallow, even though marshmallow's aren't prickly. :lol:


----------

